# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Can you microwave raw chicken?

## SVTMuscle*

I remember someone saying you can microwave raw, thaw chicken breast... is this true? if so how long?

----------


## Rob

you can..but it wont taste marvelous

id only do it if i was in a hurry

----------


## 1buffsob

Yeah, it's kinda nasty. But if your a student, or just really in a rush, you do what you have to.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

ok so for like, 8oz how long should i microwave it for do you think?

----------


## novastepp

until it's done...
hell i have no idea would never do it...

----------


## 1buffsob

Until most of the juices drip out, then just cut it open and make sure there's nothing that still looks raw. Depends on microwave and how cold, ie frozen, refrigerated, thawed.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

i'll give it a whirl tonight, should be interesting. 
i have pretty much no standards for food, so as long as its edible and im getting my protein thats all i care about

----------


## 305GUY

This thread makes nauseous. Who the hell microwaves raw chicken?!? Thats got SALMONELLA spelled all over it! not to mention the taste must be appalling.

----------


## Myka

Ive done it...if you do it with fatty chicken thighs(kind of funny if youra perv)then there will be fat dripping everywhere...the taste did not suffer in my experience...just had to use a bowl...

----------


## SVTMuscle*

O well, I was just wondering I have a foreman grille, but for quick fixes I was just thinking about it.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Man I feel sic. Just the smell from microwaved chicken is enough to make me naseous. let us know how it goes  :LOL:

----------


## Hokies

Cook it on like 70% power. It will take longer but wont be as tuff. Use something to keep it moist like oil/vinegar or butter and cover it allowing some air to leak out. Pepper, basil, lemon, etc wouldnt hurt for taste. Should help stay tender this way, just throwing a nonmarinated, uncovered piece of chicken in the microwave at 100% power would come out like rubber.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

Ok so maybe i'll stick to the foreman grille, damnit for not being allowed to be lazy haha

----------


## Booz

ugggh no thanks id rather starve!!!

----------


## Kärnfysikern

try a chicken shake with boiled chicken  :Big Grin:

----------


## xtinaunasty

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got salmonella off that shit!!! 4 days of sitting on the pot and heaving into my bathtub...something i would NOT recommend!!

----------


## Hackamaniac

good luck on that bro lol

----------


## DwinsChamps

You need to get a food thermometer. Microwave it (although that is disgusting as hell) until you've reached whatever temp you need to meet. You should be able to find the final necessary temps online.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

ok i just grilled all of it tonight haha no worries thanks for the warning guys and girls!

----------

